# schneller usb stick mit 4 gb



## Honkster (9. September 2007)

hi leute.. bin auf der suche nach einem schnellen usb stick. hatte mich eigentlich schon fast  für einen fest gelegt, allerdings gibt es da unterschiedliche angaben bezüglich der schreib / lese geschwindigkeit. ausgesucht hatte ich mir eigentlich den hier http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=215727&showTechData=true , welcher laut alternate immerhin eine lese geschwindigkeit von 33bm/sek haben soll. auf anderen seiten heisst es nun aber das dieser stick ncoh cniht einmal die 20mb schafft. zum beispiel hier http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a178592.html . da kann man oben in eine kleine kasten sehen das dieser stick laut geizhals nur knappe 20mb/sek lese zugriff hat.

was stimmt nun..? oder kann mir jemand einen anderen guten stick mit um die 30mb/sek zeigen den ich mir vielleicht auch mal angucken sollte..?

ich denke euch wird da bestimmt was einfallen.. bin auf eure ratschläge gespannt..

lg


ps.:

nein der stick muss nicht unbeding readyboost fähig sein. benötige ihn nur um davon progs zu installieren.


----------



## JimBeam (9. September 2007)

Ich hab die 2GB Version vom Flash Voyager, und der schafft laut HD Tune 17MB/s. Die angegebenen Werte sind eh nur rein theoretisch und werden nie erreicht. Obs jetzt noch schnellere Sticks gibt weiß ich nicht, ich kann dir den Flash Voyager aber wärmstens empfehlen, da der Stick praktisch unkaputtbar ist. Und wegen der Gummierten Hülle machen ihn Erschütterungen kaum was aus. Und er kann nicht zerkratzen.


----------



## Honkster (9. September 2007)

naja..

die sache ist die.. der stick muss nicht robust sein, er muss auch nicht all zu schön sein. aber ich brauche sinnvoller weise hohe übertragungsraten. meinetwegen kann es auch nur die platine mit ein bisschen speicher drauf sein und nen usb anschluss.. ganz ohne hülle.. will in eigentlich nur nutzen um von ihm im fall der fälle vista zu installieren.


----------



## Kovsk (9. September 2007)

Honkster schrieb:


> naja..
> 
> die sache ist die.. der stick muss nicht robust sein, er muss auch nicht all zu schön sein. aber ich brauche sinnvoller weise hohe übertragungsraten. meinetwegen kann es auch nur die platine mit ein bisschen speicher drauf sein und nen usb anschluss.. ganz ohne hülle.. will in eigentlich nur nutzen um von ihm im fall der fälle vista zu installieren.


ich weis net ob sowas geht


----------



## DerSitzRiese (9. September 2007)

ich würde diese Beitrag nach "Speichermedien" verschieben lassen.
dann findste noch mehr freundliche Helfer.

mfg

DerSitzRiese


----------



## Honkster (9. September 2007)

Kovsk schrieb:


> ich weis net ob sowas geht


 

geht auf jeden fall... mir hat zum einen ein typ von ms gesagst das sowas geht.. zum anderen gibt es aber auch genug seiten im inet die beschreiben wie man seinen usb stick richtig einrichtet..

einfach mal googlen


----------



## ReNji (30. Januar 2010)

.........


----------

